# [ 2012 ] Did we make a mistake buying at Ron Jon's?



## justmeinflorida

Hi everyone,

My fiance and I went on a timeshare tour of Ron Jon's Cape Caribe on July 3rd and we loved the resort. In fact so much so, we purchased but now I'm thinking we made a mistake. It says in our contract that we have 10 days to cancel and I'm seriously considering it. I've seen the same kind of unit we purchased going for $2500.00 and we're paying $15,400  I really want to own at this resort but I'm very uncertain/concerned about buying a timeshare from an owner and getting ripped off. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## timeos2

Easy answer. RESCIND NOW while you can! Yes, you can buy the same exact usage / ownership for $2500 (actually, much less) that you are being asked to pay $15,000 or more for. NO timeshare is worth retail. This is no exception. 

If you really liked it then by all means buy one - but go resale so you can afford to pay cash (NEVER finance a timeshare - it just adds more lost money to bad decision to buy retail).  The fees, usage, trade / rental value - everything is exactly the same with a retail ownership. You just pay 90%+ less. 

Rescind your purchase now, you will not regret it.


----------



## DeniseM

Yes - it is a mistake - you should rescind immediately.

You can buy this timeshare on eBay for $1 - literally.

More info. about rescinding:  (I wrote this for another TS - but the fundamentals apply to all resorts.) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74493


----------



## justmeinflorida

Thank you so much for both of your help...I was so torn about rescinding and not being able to find a re-sale but I have patients and can wait for one to come along.


----------



## Rent_Share

http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Condo-Rentals/Cape-Canaveral/Florida/Ron-Jon-Cape-Caribe-Resort/

http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Time...Canaveral/Florida/Ron-Jon-Cape-Caribe-Resort/

Seriously - take your time Patience you will find what you want

My suggestion would be to rent and stay there first before committing to a resale ownership. If you don't want to deal with an owner I am sure you can find a real estate broker who will add 1,000 to $ 1,500 on top of what you could buy directly from an owner that paid what you are about to rescind


----------



## Rob&Carol Q

not even a question...rescind.  And *DO NOT *miss that postmark deadline.


that $2500 that you said you saw the unit "going for"...Was that off ebay?  Seems high to me but I haven't looked into it.

Regardless, slow down and wander this site abit...after you've mailed your letter of course.  Nobody here expects a quick rise in TS prices any time in the near future so you have plenty of time to buy if that's what you truly want to do.


----------



## Larry

*Yes you did make a mistake but you can fix it.*

One more vote to rescind Immediately!!!!

Please do not waste any more time and do it today and follow rescind instructions exactly as stated in your contract. Also notify your cc company today that you intend to cancel as per your legal rights to do so within ten days so that if you have a problem with any deposit you can dispute the charge and provide all of your documentation.

I am positive that you can buy the same thing  on ebay for way less than $2,500 and probably closer to $1.


----------



## justmeinflorida

Rob&Carol Q said:


> not even a question...rescind.  And *DO NOT *miss that postmark deadline.
> 
> 
> *that $2500 that you said you saw the unit "going for"...Was that off ebay?  Seems high to me but I haven't looked into it.*
> 
> Regardless, slow down and wander this site abit...after you've mailed your letter of course.  Nobody here expects a quick rise in TS prices any time in the near future so you have plenty of time to buy if that's what you truly want to do.



Actually the only one I could find on ebay for sale was for $1 but she still owed about $11,000 for it  

On TUG there's two listings one for $8,000 wk 1-52 & another for $1,200 wk 52

The one I found for $2,500 was on another timeshare site, that I found doing a google search, can't remember the name of it though.


----------



## justmeinflorida

Rent_Share said:


> http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Condo-Rentals/Cape-Canaveral/Florida/Ron-Jon-Cape-Caribe-Resort/
> 
> http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Time...Canaveral/Florida/Ron-Jon-Cape-Caribe-Resort/
> 
> Seriously - take your time Patience you will find what you want
> 
> My suggestion would be to rent and stay there first before committing to a resale ownership. If you don't want to deal with an owner I am sure you can find a real estate broker who will add 1,000 to $ 1,500 on top of what you could buy directly from an owner that paid what you are about to rescind



Thanks for the link...that's t he site I was on and found some units for sale.


----------



## Rent_Share

Being in Tampa you might consider something within a day's drive, you can't check in till 4:00 PM usually anyway

I personally think the Destin/Panama City or Southern Gulf Resorts cities are nicer than the Space Coast for Beaches

Renting allows you  to try out multiple areas before commuting to a maintenance fee contract


----------



## justmeinflorida

Rent_Share said:


> Being in Tampa you might consider something within a day's drive, you can't check in till 4:00 PM usually anyway
> 
> I personally think the Destin/Panama City or Southern Gulf Resorts cities are nicer than the Space Coast for Beaches
> 
> Renting allows you  to try out multiple areas before commuting to a maintenance fee contract



We chose the resort because it was only 2hrs away and had everything we could want in a timeshare but now I'm wondering if we could get a good deal on another property and then just use RCI to stay at RJCC. I'm still very new to timeshare ownership and how the points? work, I was assured at RJCC a minimum of 28 points for our timeshare, they made it sound like those were really good points to trade with. Again I have no idea if they are or not.


----------



## Rent_Share

If you want Beachfront in a High Season , buy Beachfront in Season, those weeks don't get deposited in any exchange company except at the last minute due to scheduling conflicts

That being said, the market is so inefficient you will save Thoussands by renting or buying resale . . . .  have patience


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Rescinda-Sinda-Sinda.*




justmeinflorida said:


> Did we make a mistake buying at Ron Jon's?


It's a nice timeshare in a fun Florida location.

If you bought a resale unit there for not much, that's no mistake. 

But if you paid full freight, buying it straight from the timeshare company as "new" (even though there's no such thing as a new timeshare), then -- yes -- you did make a mistake.  Get out of it while you can.  (If you can.) 

Nothing that the timeshare companies sell at full freight is worth the money.  That goes for Ron Jon Cape Caribe Resort right along with all the rest.  

Buy timeshares resale -- or get'm _el freebo_ from the _TUG Bargain Giveaways_ section.  Save thousands of dollars on exactly the same thing, or the equivalent, or something even better. 

_Note*:*_ Click here for an explanation of why there is no such thing as a new timeshare. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## justmeinflorida

Thanks for the reply AwayWeGo that makes total sense. I'm just glad I have time to get out of this deal. I'm going in the morning to get a copy of my contract at Staples since the whole page won't fit in my printer and then I'm heading to the post office to send it certified mail w/ return receipt and I'm sending them two copies just to make sure they get it.

Boy do we have a lot to learn about owning timeshare, we almost made one of the biggest mistakes of our lives. So glad we found TUG and the wonderful, helpful people here. From the bottom of my heart THANK YOU EVERYONE!


----------



## pedro47

timeos2 said:


> Easy answer. RESCIND NOW while you can! Yes, you can buy the same exact usage / ownership for $2500 (actually, much less) that you are being asked to pay $15,000 or more for. NO timeshare is worth retail. This is no exception.
> 
> Rescind your purchase now, you will not regret it.



Rescind now and you can pocket $12,250. 00 Dollars.

This is a very nice timeshare that you could rent to any family during a Disney Cruise (Food for Through).  Pre or Post Cruise.

Great location to the Disney port.


----------



## Weimaraner

You mention buying cheaper and trading into Ron Jon. You need to be aware that RCI has a 1 in 3 years OR 1 or 4 rule for some resorts, including Ron Jon which means you can only trade into it every few years. So if you want Ron Jon then buy Ron Jon, preferably resale.


----------



## justmeinflorida

*I have nothing to worrk about now, right?*

Went to the post office today to send my rescind letter to RJCC. I made two copies of the letter and the first page of the contract. I sent them both certified mail with return receipt...I should have nothing to worry about now right? They can't hold us to the contract because we're within our window to rescind, right? Sorry I'm kinda of in a panic now! How long does it usually take for them to get back to you? 

Can someone explain to me what this means? Do they get to keep some/all of my deposit because they booked me in a crappy hotel (not RJCC) for 3 days? I paid upfront $30 to go on the tour. Can they keep it because they let us use they're resort for a day? How will I know exactly when they received my cancellation letter/s, so I can send them they're owner materials?

Cancellation: In the event the Purchaser cancels this Contract during the 10-day cancellation period, the Seller will refund to the Purchaser the total amount of all payments made by the Purchaser under this Contract, reduced by the portion of any Contract benefits, including any overnight stays at the Project to be reimbursed at a rate of $250.00 per night, the Purchaser has actually received under this Contract prior tot he effective date of cancellation. The purchaser is responsible for returning all materials received upon execution of this Contract. If the Seller does not receive the Purchaser's owner materials within (10) calender days of the Seller's receipt of the written notice of cancellation, $50.00 will be deducted for Purchaser's refund.

TIA...you guys have been so helpful.


----------



## DeniseM

justmeinflorida said:


> Cancellation: In the event the Purchaser cancels this Contract during the 10-day cancellation period, the Seller will refund to the Purchaser the total amount of all payments made by the Purchaser under this Contract, reduced by the portion of any Contract benefits, including any overnight stays at the Project to be reimbursed at a rate of *$250.00 per night*, the Purchaser has actually received under this Contract prior tot he effective date of cancellation. The purchaser is responsible for returning all materials received upon execution of this Contract. If the Seller does not receive the Purchaser's owner materials within (10) calender days of the Seller's receipt of the written notice of cancellation, *$50.00* will be deducted for Purchaser's refund.TIA...you guys have been so helpful.



It appears that they can charge you $250 x 3 plus $50, so $800.

Consider it an expensive lesson - but a LOT better than the deal you are rescinding!


----------



## theo

*A few thoughts...*



justmeinflorida said:


> <snip> I should have nothing to worry about now right? They can't hold us to the contract because we're within our window to rescind, right? Sorry I'm kinda of in a panic now! How long does it usually take for them to get back to you? <snip>



Don't get stressed out if they *don't* actually "get back to you". While they are certainly obligated by applicable state law to *process* your rescission (cancellation), assuming that you followed the instructions precisely and met the state time deadline for postmark of your rescission letter, they are under *no other* legal obligation to "get back to you" at any time or for any reason.

That being said, however, if the sales weasels *do* try to "reach out" to you by phone, it will only be to try to salvage the sale (and their precious commission) by attempting to "sweeten the deal". You are under *no* obligation to take their call or to speak to them *at all*. In fact, it may well be better if you don't, thereby eliminating *any* possibility of any supposed "misunderstandings" of any phone conversation content.

Good luck, well done. You've dodged an expensive bullet, despite the "out of pocket" cost of the lesson.


----------



## justmeinflorida

DeniseM said:


> It appears that they can charge you $250 x 3 plus $50, so $800.
> 
> Consider it an expensive lesson - but a LOT better than the deal you are rescinding!





theo said:


> Good luck, well done. You've dodged an expensive bullet, despite the "out of pocket" cost of the lesson.



According to the wording...they can only take the money from the deposit at closing? Or can they come after me for more money...ie the crappy 3 night stay at International Palms roach resort/motel?


----------



## DeniseM

justmeinflorida said:


> According to the wording...they can only take the money from the deposit at closing? Or can they come after me for more money...ie the crappy 3 night stay at International Palms roach resort/motel?



It appears that they are going to withhold $800 from your deposit:  $250 per night for hotel stay, and $50 for the owner materials.  If you want the $50 back, pack up the owner materials and mail them back too - return receipt of course.


----------



## Rent_Share

justmeinflorida said:


> According to the wording...they can only take the money from the deposit at closing? Or can they come after me for more money...ie the crappy 3 night stay at International Palms roach resort/motel?


 
If they do contact the consumer affairs reporter at all of the Tampa Stations as well as the newspaper

I would take this to mean for any nights you actually booked and stayed at the resort within the 10 Day rescission period



> including any overnight stays at the Project to be reimbursed at a rate of *$250.00 per night*






In the six years hanging in here, with the exception of being charged for Breakfast by Westgate, I have never heard of anyone being charged for the accommodations or gift (ie Discounted attractions by Off Property Barkers) unless they did not complete their obligation and did not show up for the presentation, those terms are gemerally spelled out in writing


----------



## theo

*NOt what you want to hear, but...*



justmeinflorida said:


> According to the wording...they can only take the money from the deposit at closing? Or can they come after me for more money...ie the crappy 3 night stay at International Palms roach resort/motel?



I'd certainly be quite pleased to be wrong, but *my* initial read of the wording which you have provided (presumably quoted verbatim from your contract) in post #17 above would seem to indicate that you have already agreed, under your signature right at the time of contract execution, to assume responsibility (in the event of contract cancellation) for $750 in lodging provided to (and presumably already used by) you, plus an additional $50 if you fail to return the owner materials provided, upon contract rescission. It would seem to me that in the best case scenario (one in which you return the materials, at your own expense, and get $50 credit for doing so) this is ultimately going to be a $750, plus postage, "net loss" lesson. 

To be honest, I would actually *expect* a developer who provides either transportation and / or lodging to sales prospects to build such "reimbursement" language right into their contracts, so as to avert (or at least discourage) the prospect of "professional temporary buyers" (i.e., those who actually plan in advance to promptly cancel their purchase after contract execution, in essence creating their own free "mini vacations" at the expense of the selling developer). I would surely construct and employ exactly such language myself, if in their shoes. Ultimately, it's virtually always the case that "there is no free lunch", one way or another.

I'd be delighted to be wrong here --- but would readily place a small wager that I'm not...


----------



## Rent_Share

Bet you a cup of Coffee that they won't be charged for the off site motel accomodations, 

of all of the recision reccomendations - everyone who lands here during the recision period - no one has ever posted about having to pay for the the stay for the presentation.


----------



## theo

*How do we "Cyber handshake"?*



Rent_Share said:


> Bet you a cup of Coffee that they won't be charged for the accomodations,
> 
> of all of the recision reccomendations - everyone who lands here during the recision period  - no one has ever posted about having to pay for the the stay for the presentation.



You're on. XL, Dunkin' Donuts (...no yuppie Starbucks for me...) iced coffee, please. Black, no sugar. 

The noteworthy difference that I see here (i.e., that which is distinctly different from most other freebie / trinket presentation situations brought up on TUG) is that the matter seems to have been quite overtly addressed (and mutually agreed to in writing, in advance, under signature(s) of the soon-to-be-former buyer). It is rare, in my experience, that developer sales weasels are this prepared, actually anticipating the situation (most abandoned the model of paying for prospects' airfare and / or accomodations years ago). 

I'm going to go find my *big* insulated coffee mug now, but if I lose the "bet" I'll gladly fill yours instead.


----------



## tschwa2

I also don't think they will be charged for the accommodations.  They sound like they were there as a part of a preview type package and as long as they went to the presentation they satisfied their obligation on that part.  If they went to the presentation early in the stay and were moved onsite to Ron Jon for the remainder of the trip, I think they would be on hook for the $250 per night.  That's my read.


----------



## justmeinflorida

tschwa2 said:


> I also don't think they will be charged for the accommodations.  They sound like they were there as a part of a preview type package and as long as they went to the presentation they satisfied their obligation on that part.  If they went to the presentation early in the stay and were moved onsite to Ron Jon for the remainder of the trip, I think they would be on hook for the $250 per night.  That's my read.



That was my thinking as well. I was first approached to tour RJCC at a food & restaurant show in Tampa. They offered me a 3day/4nt stay in Cocoa Beach @Best Western for $30.00 & day passes to use the amenities @RJCC, if I would attend a timeshare tour of RJCC. I agreed and paid the $30.00 in advance. They didn't have anything available @BW for the 4th, so I chose International Palms. I did go to the tour but never stayed in a suite on the RJCC site.


----------



## theo

*Only time will tell...*



justmeinflorida said:


> <snip> They didn't have anything available @BW for the 4th, so I chose International Palms. I did go to the tour but never stayed in a suite on the RJCC site.



With all due respect, it seems (to me, anyhow) that you agreed, in writing and under your signature within the contract you voluntarily executed, to some very clear and specific terms addressing  responsibility for "reimbursement" of specific dollar amounts associated with accomodations, in the event of purchase cancellation. I think it is also noteworthy that the language which you have cited from your contract does not identify (actually, it makes *no* reference whatsoever) to any particular accomodations location.

To be very clear, I'd *like* to see you get that $750 back, despite a seemingly clear legal, contractual basis on which the developer can retain those clearly specified accomodation amounts. You freely agreed to those terms, in writing and under signature, in the contract execution. I personally *don't* believe that you will see that $750 returned to you, but I would still be delighted to ultimately be wrong. Only time will tell...


----------



## Rent_Share

I believe you willget all of your money back, becuase if the language "the project" which you never stayed at

Theo I am waiting at Starbucks - Just Coffee


----------



## theo

*Mexican standoff...*



Rent_Share said:


> Theo I am waiting at Starbucks - Just Coffee



Funny you should mention it -- I'm at Dunkin' Donuts waiting for *you*!  

I do hope that the OP reports back with the end results at some point. Carrying around my empty extra large (but, only for now, temporarily empty) coffee mug while on crutches is already getting a bit old.


----------



## justmeinflorida

theo said:


> Funny you should mention it -- I'm at Dunkin' Donuts waiting for *you*!
> 
> I do hope that the OP reports back with the end results at some point. Carrying around my empty extra large (but, only for now, temporarily empty) coffee mug while on crutches is already getting a bit old.



:hysterical:  you guys are to funny. Don't worry I won't leave you hanging after all there is a wager going on. I'm not going anywhere now that I found this great forum, you guys saved my hide


----------



## justmeinflorida

Well they apparently got our rescind letter...I got a text message from my sales person yesterday. :whoopie:


----------



## Larry

justmeinflorida said:


> Well they apparently got our rescind letter...I got a text message from my sales person yesterday. :whoopie:



OK so can you share what the text message said???? Are they refunding your money or does he want to talk to you to give you a better deal by not rescinding?

Whatever he may have to say just say no and that you want to rescind!!!!


----------



## justmeinflorida

Larry said:


> OK so can you share what the text message said???? Are they refunding your money or does he want to talk to you to give you a better deal by not rescinding?
> 
> Whatever he may have to say just say no and that you want to rescind!!!!



This is what she text me:

Sorry that u guys had to cancel, I hope everything is ok. I know how much u all were looking forward to using ur resort. I wish u would have let me know.


----------



## justmeinflorida

justmeinflorida said:


> This is what she text me:
> 
> Sorry that u guys had to cancel, I hope everything is ok. I know how much u all were looking forward to using ur resort. I wish u would have let me know.



She didn't even call, actually nobody has so far.


----------



## justmeinflorida

Our sales person from RJCC finally called me today. She was very nice, just wanted to let me know that the resort will be sending me my entire deposit back and they're not charging me for resort material if I send it back. But if I don't they'll send me a bill for $50.00. 

So I'm good to go, thank you so much fellow tuggers you're all awesome


----------



## Rent_Share

That's good news

Theo I am savoring my virtual cup of coffee


----------



## theo

*The verdict is in --- Starbucks it is...*



Rent_Share said:


> That's good news
> 
> Theo I am savoring my virtual cup of coffee



As well you should. I am happy to be *wrong* in my prediction and I am delighted that the OP is apparently being "made whole" in the aftermath of a potentially dangerous encounter with hungry sharks.


----------



## carl2591

*Ron Jon's Resort materials*

what kind of materials did they give you worth $50 bucks.. ?? 

did they try to talk you in to getting a discovery package or something like that.. ??

now i bet you are glad U found TUG.. shout it from the roof tops... TUG is TOPS.  



PS: since "we" saved you some $13500 dollars i think a round of drink are in order..


----------



## Rent_Share

carl2591 said:


> PS: since "we" saved you some $13500 dollars i think a round of drink are in order..


 
:rofl: On Theo's Tab (Virtually) :rofl:​


----------



## justmeinflorida

carl2591 said:


> what kind of materials did they give you worth $50 bucks.. ??
> 
> did they try to talk you in to getting a discovery package or something like that.. ??
> 
> now i bet you are glad U found TUG.. shout it from the roof tops... TUG is TOPS.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: since "we" saved you some $13500 dollars i think a round of drink are in order..



?#1) They gave me a leather? padded RJCC zippered binder, a resort CD & an RCI book and some other promo material~glad to send it all back  

?#2) nope

?#3) you betcha.... 

PS: would do it in a minute, if I could find a way to send it 

best I can do:


----------



## Rent_Share

Welcome

Might I suggest as you continue your quest to rent at your final couple of choices.

Keep in mind whether it listed in the Market Place, Redweek or my resortnetwork, many rental asking prices are based on the lies told at the presentation like the one you went to.

with very few exceptions most can be rented for approximately the maintenance fee


----------



## LailaB

*Response to Just Me In Florida and Theo*

The Ron Jon Cape Caribe Resort works very hard to ensure that families that buy with us are making an educated decision in regards to their purchase. We want our owners to be happy and satisfied with their decision to purchase from the developer. Just Me In Florida informed her sales representative that she had done all of her research online in many different forums (TUG being one of them) before she and her family came to the presentation. Just Me also asked many questions to further ensure that buying from the developer as opposed to buying resale was the route that she and her family wanted to take. However, since Just Me In Florida has decided that buying resale is a better option for her family, the $110 dollar deposit that she was able to leave at the time of sale is in the process of being refunded to her.


----------



## michelledovel@aol.com

*[deleted]*

Message deleted.


----------



## theo

*A real-life point of reference..*



justmeinflorida said:


> So I'm good to go, thank you so much fellow tuggers you're all awesome



Just to give you a frame of reference as to just how outrageous developer-direct pricing really is, there is *right now* on eBay a 2BR villa, floating ownership, offered at this facility (listing will apparently be active for another week) and the high bid as right now is $330.01. To be very clear, I don't know this resort *or* the seller and I am certainly *not* "endorsing" either the resort *or* the seller. I'm merely pointing out the *existence* of an eBay listing for Ron Jon Caribe Resort --- no more, no less.

I won't bet (...particulalry since I already lost a bet involving this place) that the final selling price for this listing, about a week from now, will be under $1,000. Whatever the final auction bid might be, it will surely beat paying the developer $15k *for the exact same thing*...


----------



## Beaglemom3

Good for you finding TUG and rescinding !

 Just a note to say that I stayed at Ron Jon's a few years ago and enjoyed it immensely. The resort, shop, restaurants and activities were great. A fun place. I stayed there in a rental at the time as there wasn't a hope in hell of exchanging there during a shuttle launch period.

 Having said this, however, many of the owners that I met there were concerned about the probable/expected decrease in value once NASA's shuttle missions ended. 

  I heard this again from owners at the Discovery Resort (in the same Coco area) when I stayed there for the 11/09 launch (scrubbed).

  This may/may not be a concern or consideration for you.

  Just a friendly FYI here in the hopes of assisting you with making a good purchase. You will find that here in TUG.

All the best. Caveat emptor.


----------



## justmeinflorida

theo said:


> Just to give you a frame of reference as to just how outrageous developer-direct pricing really is, there is *right now* on eBay a 2BR villa, floating ownership, offered at this facility (listing will apparently be active for another week) and the high bid as right now is $330.01. To be very clear, I don't know this resort *or* the seller and I am certainly *not* "endorsing" either the resort *or* the seller. I'm merely pointing out the *existence* of an eBay listing for Ron Jon Caribe Resort --- no more, no less.
> 
> I won't bet (...particulalry since I already lost a bet involving this place) that the final selling price for this listing, about a week from now, will be under $1,000. Whatever the final auction bid might be, it will surely beat paying the developer $15k *for the exact same thing*...



I just looked at the listing and this seller had this listed before with no buyer because: "quoted from auction"


*ALL THIS FOR LIFE FOR LESS THEN $11,OOO. Once that is paid all you will have are your yearly dues!
*

I wonder if the people that are bidding realize that she still owes almost $11,000 :ignore:


----------



## Egret1986

*Oh my, gosh, I bet they don't*



justmeinflorida said:


> I just looked at the listing and this seller had this listed before with no buyer because: "quoted from auction"
> 
> 
> *ALL THIS FOR LIFE FOR LESS THEN $11,OOO. Once that is paid all you will have are your yearly dues!
> *
> 
> I wonder if the people that are bidding realize that she still owes almost $11,000 :ignore:



But at least once they find out, they don't have to go through with the transaction.  I pretty much guarantee they overlooked the $11000 part still being owed.


----------



## justmeinflorida

Egret1986 said:


> But at least once they find out, they don't have to go through with the transaction.  I pretty much guarantee they overlooked the $11000 part still being owed.



Hope they realize that they don't have to go through with it.


----------



## theo

*My bad...*



justmeinflorida said:


> I just looked at the listing and this seller had this listed before with no buyer because: "quoted from auction"
> 
> 
> *ALL THIS FOR LIFE FOR LESS THEN $11,OOO. Once that is paid all you will have are your yearly dues!
> *
> 
> I wonder if the people that are bidding realize that she still owes almost $11,000 :ignore:



My apologies. I did not actually read through the entire (quite verbose) eBay listing, so I completely failed to notice that there is existing debt of $11k involved in this "offering". Yikes!    
If I had I seen that debt info, I would not have even *acknowledged* that absurd "wishful thinking" listing. 

As already noted above however, eBay *timeshare and other real estate * auctions (unlike other commodities and items on eBay) are *non-binding*, so if the "winner" gets an unpleasant surprise upon learning what I admittedly already failed to notice (i.e., $11k in attached debt), the surprised would-be "winner" can simply say "No, I don't think so. Thanks anyhow", without suffering any ill consequences.


----------



## fj40lady

*deeded?*

what does it meen if they say the ownership is deeded? 


i won a ts biannual at ron jon on ebay. 610.00 

im still working out the quirks.. and wondering if its all going to come through, me being in canada and them (transfer co) in fla

thanks


----------



## theo

*"Deeded" is NOT the whole picture...*



fj40lady said:


> <snip> what does it mean if they say the ownership is deeded? <snip>



Some timeshares are just "right to use" contracts (i.e., there is no actual ownership). Many others are, in fact, actual ownerships; an actual purchase of real estate involving "deeded" property, with a deed officially recorded in the County records. 

That being said, before proceeding I hope that you clearly understand the important distinction between "fixed" and "floating" weeks. Both flavors are "deeded", but one (i.e., fixed) guarantees a specific week and unit for your use while the other (i.e., floating) does not, thereby requiring you to play "reservation roulette" each time you want to use a week. In "floating" ownership, you are guaranteed a certain unit size, but *not* a unit location or date. Please make certain that you clearly understand this difference, as a "floating" ownership may very well *not* get you there *when* you want to be there. You certainly don't want to buy something which ultimately proves to be completely useless and worthless to you...


----------



## thebestonthebeach

*[Deleted]*

[Advertising/Soliciting in the discussion forums is strictly prohibitted. Our classifieds are linked in the red bar as TUG MARKETPLACE - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

As a side note, in 2012, our church had a marriage retreat at the International Palms hotel. The cost we paid for it, the resort was NOT worth the cost. Was it on the beach? No. The nearest restaurants were a good couple blocks away. It just seemed the cost for it was too high for the quality. I would equate it as EconoLodge quality for Hampton/Hilton Inn cost. We did not return in 2013!

TS


----------



## Suhoney4401

We have owned for two years and just realized what a huge mistake we made.  WE are still paying on it with no end in sight.  IS there a way out?


----------



## theo

*The way "out" is not painless...*



Suhoney4401 said:


> We have owned for two years and just realized what a huge mistake we made.  WE are still paying on it with no end in sight.  IS there a way out?



No matter where you purchased (not specified in your post) after two years, the short answer is "No, at least not without potential negative financial consequences".

Since you apparently financed the purchase (i.e., you took out a loan), the "ownership" is really not yet yours to give away, even for free, unless you first pay off the note and obtain clear title, or find someone else willing to pay off your note (... and that ain't gonna happen). 

While I am certainly not advocating this, another option is to simply stop making any further payments and let them foreclose. This would certainly mean that you would forfeit any and all money you have already paid to date. It would also likely, after foreclosure, result in a negative credit report, if that consequence is of concern to you.

Don't shoot the messenger; I don't seek to be the bearer of bad news here, but I suspect that you really already knew the answer to your question anyhow. 
There are several ways "out" for you, as outlined above, but those "exits" unfortunately come with significant negative financial consequences attached.


----------

